# USB3.0 (Host Contoller?)-Problem



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Rechner (s. Signatur):

Die externe Festplatte (Samsung S2 portable 1000GB) wird nicht mehr an USB3 erkannt, wenn sie länger dort eingesteckt ist, oder auch wenn ich sie ausstecke und wieder einstecke. Der Fehler tritt aber nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen auf. Also habe ich die Platte umgetauscht, da ich von einem defekten Controller der Festplatte ausging. Aber auch mit der Ersatzplatte besteht der Fehler weiterhin.

Bisher habe ich ein Update der Firmware und des Treiber des Renesas (früher NEC)-USB3-Host Controllers durchgeführt, leider ohne Besserung.

Wenn alles funktioniert und ich die Host-Controller Utility aufrufe sieht das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn's nicht mehr funktioniert, kommt folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann klicke ich auf OK und es erscheint die Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal fragt mich Windows dann noch, ob ich die Platte denn nicht formatieren möchte . Aber Zugriff habe ich auf die Platte erst wieder nach einem Neustart.

Wenn jemand ne Idee hat, danke schonmal. Ich hab echt keinen Bock, das Mainboard deswegen umzutauschen 

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## beren2707 (24. Februar 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, was hier die Krux ist. Nur mal so ne Idee: Kannst du den Haken bei "Deaktivieren Sie die USB 3.0-Energieverwaltungsfunktionen" rausmachen? Wenn es sporadisch auftritt und die Festplatte sonst korrekt erkannt wird, könnte es evtl. daran liegen.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Hi und danke für die Antwort. Das Häkchen habe ich schon rausgemacht. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Könnte es eine falsche Einstellung im BIOS sein? Hab schon mal durchgeschaut und nix gefunden.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Wo hast du sie angeschlossen, am USB Controller des Brettes oder hast du eine Erweiterungskarte?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Am USB Controller des Mainboards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Dann stimmt was mit deinem USB Controller nicht. Sowas hatte ich bei meinem ersten ASrock Brett (dem 880G für den Office Rechner), deswegen hatte ich das Brett getauscht, dann war das Problem behoben.
Hast du beide Ports ausprobiert?
Hast du mal einen USB 2 Port ausprobiert?


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2011)

richtige firmware geupdatet? weil die meldung kommt, firmware version nicht erkannt.
kann vielleicht etwas am controller nicht stimmen. normal müsste man im bios nichts umstellen, sollte auch so gehen.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Habe alle USB 2 und 3 Ports durchprobiert. Das Seltsame ist, solange die Platte an USB3 funktioniert, geht sie auch an USB2. Sobald der USB3-Port nicht mehr geht, spinnen auch die USB2-Ports. d.h. an USB3 geht dann gar nix mehr und an USB2 erst nach mehrmaligem Einstecken/Durchprobieren der USB2 Ports.

Das Firmware-Update habe ich hierher: SONY/NEC firmwares Passt das?


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2011)

ich kann den link nicht öffnen, der wartet und wartet. normalerweise sollten alle treiber, in der beiliegenden boardcd enthalten sein.
würde den jetztigen nec USB3 treiber deinstallieren und von der ASUS seite den USB treiber nehmen. 


http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=YATvwCy0OZLGNWwp&templete=2

auf download gehen, betriebsystem eingeben und dann den USB 3.0 nec treiber herunterladen und installieren.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Das Firmware Update habe ich ja nur wegen der Probleme gemacht, und seitdem gab es weder eine Verbesserung noch Verschlechterung. Komisch, bei mir funzt der Link.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Das Firmware Update habe ich ja nur wegen der o.g. Probleme gemacht, und seitdem gab es weder eine Verbesserung noch Verschlechterung. Komisch, bei mir funzt der Link.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2011)

jetzt ging es bei mir auch. am besten die treiber immer von der herstellerseite beziehen, auf anderen seiten taugen die treiber manchmal nicht.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Das wollte ich, aber weder auf der NEC noch auf der Renesas Homepage find ich was


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2011)

das ist ja mal ein armutszeugnis. die firmware passt soweit und hast du jetzt den USB3 treiber von der asusseite installiert?
wenn danach keine besserung eintritt, liegt wohl ein defekt vor. kann sein dass dein board die USB controller nicht mit ausreichend strom versorgen kann. 
in diesem fall kann man nur das board einschicken.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Westcoast schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ein armutszeugnis



Die Homepages oder dass ich dort keine Treiber finde 

Irgendeine Spannungserhöhung oder so im BIOS hilft da nix oder? Gibt es vllt. einen Zusammenhang mit dem Übertakten bzw. mit dem FSB. Den habe ich nämlich auf 250 hochgesetzt  

Treiber habe ich schon diverse durchprobiert, alle ohne Besserung.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2011)

meine natürlich die homepage und nicht dich. mit dem übertakten hat es wenig zu tun.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Hmm... Könnte es irgendwas mit der HTT Link Speed zu tun haben? Das ist doch so was wie die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit zu USB usw. oder? Die steht auf AUTO. Sollte ich hier vllt. einen fixen Wert einstellen?

Dank schonmal --- Softy


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2011)

du kannst  Hypertransportlink-Speed fixen, auf auto sollte der wert nicht stehen.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hoffe, dass ich mich nicht zu früh freue, aber das Problem scheint behoben 

Ich habe zuerst den HT-Link und CPU/NB-Frequency auf 2000 MHz fix eingestellt. Dies brachte ein deutliche Besserung der Problems. Dann habe ich die CPU/NB-Frequency auf 2400MHz angehoben, weil ich mal irgendwo gelesen hab, dass dieser Wert besser höher sein sollte als die HT-Link Speed. Und tataaa: kein Fehler mehr mit der USB3-Platte / -Controller. Hoffe es bleibt so 

Vielen Dank an alle und besonders an Westcoast 

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## fragapple (31. März 2011)

Hallo Softy,
aufgrund von Problemen mit meinen USB 3.0 Festplatten, bin ich eben auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Zufällig habe ich auch das selbe Problem und das gleiche Mainboard!

Tritt der Fehler bei dir denn noch auf? Bei mir funktioniert es mal, ein andermal dann aber wieder nicht - so wie heute. 

Also bei mir kommt im "USB 3.0 Host Controller Informationen": "Firmware Version nicht erkannt"

Grüße


----------



## Softy (31. März 2011)

Hi Fragapple,

das Problem ist viel besser mit den neuen Einstellungen, aber leider nicht ganz behoben 
Da ich inzwischen die Festplatte umgetauscht habe, und das Problem immer noch ab und zu auftritt, gehe ich von einem defekten USB-Controller (des Boards) aus. Diverse Firmwares und Treiber habe ich schon durchprobiert. Da das Problem aber selten auftritt, ist mir Ausbau des Boards -> Einschicken -> Wiedereinbau ein zu großer Act 

Welche externe HDD hast Du?

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## fragapple (31. März 2011)

Erst letztens habe ich mir genau das selbe externe Gehäuse (Icy Box) zwei mal zugelegt. (verbaut sind samsung f4 2tb) Und da bei beiden der gleiche Fehler manchmal auftritt, liegts wohl eher nicht an den Externen, sondern am USB 3.0 Controller auf dem Board.

Jetzt funktioniert's bei mir übrigens wieder. Ich hab erstmal das Overclocking ausgemacht. -.-

Grüße


----------



## fragapple (31. März 2011)

Erst letztens habe ich mir genau das selbe externe Gehäuse (Icy Box) zwei mal zugelegt. (verbaut sind samsung f4 2tb) Und da bei beiden der gleiche Fehler manchmal auftritt, liegts wohl eher nicht an den Externen, sondern am USB 3.0 Controller auf dem Board.

Jetzt funktioniert's bei mir übrigens wieder. Ich hab erstmal das Overclocking ausgemacht. -.-

Grüße


----------



## CRX_fan (24. April 2011)

Hi!

Hab mich angemeldet, weil auch ich haargenau das selbe Problem habe, auch mit dem M4A87TD-EVO.
Mal wird meine ICY BOX als 3.0 erkannt, wenn ich sie einstecke, mal als 2.0, mal auch gar nicht, manchmal soll ich sie formatieren. Das gleiche bei meinem USB 3.0 Stick. Nach einem Neustart und bereits angeschlossenen Komponenten erkennt er sie aber als 3.0. Auch mit den Schreibabbrüchen und dann nicht mehr funktionierende 2.0 Ports habe ich ebenfalls.

Werde mir jetzt mal einen Hub mit externer Stromversorgung besorgen, mal gucken ob das was nutzt.


----------



## fragapple (24. April 2011)

Die Komponenten scheinen nur ordnungsgemäß zu funktionieren, wenn man sie vor der Windows-Initialisierung einsteckt und anschaltet. Das nenne ich mal Plug-n-Play

Scheint ja aber nur an dem Mainboard zu liegen. Vielleicht werde ich es bei Gelegenheit reklamieren, aber das ist wieder mit so viel Aufwand verbunden... -.-


----------



## Softy (24. April 2011)

3x der gleiche Fehler, 3x das gleiche Brett und 3 verschiedene externe Festplatten. Liegt eindeutig am Board. Aber mir ist der Aufwand im Moment auch zu groß, weil der Fehler nur sporadisch auftritt.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Hast du den mal am anderen Rechner getestet?


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Nein, aber ich habe die Firmware des USB3-Hostcontrollers auf die Version 3028 upgedatet, sowie den Treiber auf Version 2.1.19.0

Seitdem gab es keine Fehler mehr mit der externen USB3-Platte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Jop, echt eine Sauerei, dass Sieben USB 3 immer noch nicht supportet.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

ja, finde ich auch, könnte das noch kommen? Mit dem nächsten Service Pack oder so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich erst mit Windows 8.
Es gibt ja Treiber, wozu also noch alles in Sieben einbauen, die verschiedenen Controller, die es inzwischen gibt, lohnt wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Hm. Schade. Naja ich habe mal fragapple auf die Pinnwand gepostet, vielleicht hilft bei ihm ja auch das Update.


----------



## fragapple (10. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hm. Schade. Naja ich habe mal fragapple auf die Pinnwand gepostet, vielleicht hilft bei ihm ja auch das Update.


 
Bisher scheint es sauber zu laufen - hoffen wir mal, dass das so bleibt! Danke


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert es auch noch prima  Schön, dass NEC/Renesas es doch noch auf die Reihe gekriegt hat


----------

